# Where will Charlie go



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I am sitting here in my computer chair with Georgie on my right shoulder preening my hair and trying to eat my glasses and Ollie is on my left shoulder chattering in my ear  and it hits me when Charlie gets out of Quarantine where will she go  maybe Ollie will be a gentleman and give up his seat....LOL


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

lol...well...you can always use the top of ur head...hehe...that should work if you don't count the poop factor.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Sit with one knee up so that Charlie can sit on your knee.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> you can always use the top of ur head


ummm NO...hehe 



Bea said:


> Sit with one knee up so that Charlie can sit on your knee.


now that might work


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

How cute!  Maybe Charlie could be king of the castle and sit on top of the computer hehe!


----------



## hozie07 (Aug 22, 2007)

Maybe start wearing hats so Charlie can sit on your head


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Rosie said:


> How cute!  Maybe Charlie could be king of the castle and sit on top of the computer hehe!


hehe.....Thats a good idea Rosie Charlie can sit on the moniter and watch us 



hozie07 said:


> Maybe start wearing hats so Charlie can sit on your head


LOL .....I never even thought of that


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

two on one sholder. Works for mine


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

birdieness said:


> two on one sholder. Works for mine


That won't work with mine, not sure about Charlie yet, put Georgie does not like anyone near her, Ollie tries to get close but she hisses and tries to bite him, we will see how Charlie and Ollie get along because I don't imagine that Georgie will like Charlie either


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

How about having a hat especially made with three perches attached, a bit like a tv aerial....you wouldn't look stupid at all!!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Plukie said:


> How about having a hat especially made with three perches attached, a bit like a tv aerial....you wouldn't look stupid at all!!










I can see it now!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Plukie said:


> How about having a hat especially made with three perches attached, a bit like a tv aerial....you wouldn't look stupid at all!!


HAHA......very funny, I love your sense of humor...hehe   yeah I can see it now my kids already think I have lost it when it comes to the birds could you see if I wore a hat like that.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

well with stretch he sits on my chest tries to nibble on my chin charlie could do that


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

allen said:


> well with stretch he sits on my chest tries to nibble on my chin charlie could do that


Hehe, that's a good idea!! Although i have to say i would like to see Laura in a tiel play hat.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Yes- please Laura?- a Plukie original!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh dear, what have I started. I could go into business make Tiel Tree hats. LOL.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> Yes- please Laura?- a Plukie original!


I am trying to figure out how to get three perches to stay on a hat


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Plukie said:


> Oh dear, what have I started. I could go into business make Tiel Tree hats. LOL.



LOL_ Yup you could- Your motto/logo could be .....When your shoulders are already full.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Now here's an idea. How about a mug tree attached to a hat.










Super glue it to a baseball cap, then you have a built in "poop protector" with the peak of the cap!!

Just ask, if you need any more ideas. 



Babyluv12 said:


> LOL_ Yup you could- Your motto/logo could be .....When your shoulders are already full.



Yes, I like that motto! Thank you. You see Laurago, between us you will have no problem at all.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

hehe....yeah thats what I want attached to my head can you just picture it ducking everytime I go under a door, I could cut it down though to make it smaller, wonder what the neighbours would think seeing me walk around with that on


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

LOL. They'd just say "There's goes the bird lady!"


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Plukie said:


> LOL. They'd just say "There's goes the bird lady!"


LOL... that name is reserved for Aly, with all those birds I keep telling her, her neighbours are going to start calling her the crazy bird lady


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

laurago said:


> LOL... that name is reserved for Aly, with all those birds I keep telling her, her neighbours are going to start calling her the crazy bird lady


LOL! That's ok-you can use it..you have more than me anyway...Acctually none of my neighbors know I have birds but anyone who knows me does think I'm ...the bird lady..hehe


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Plukie said:


> LOL. They'd just say "There's goes the bird lady!"


That's what my friends call me.  All in good fun .... i think.


----------

